# Other furry forums?



## DustStar (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey,
I'm an artist looking to get myself on other furry forums. If anyone could help that would be great, maybe tell me a little about the atmosphere there?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 16, 2009)

Try furtopia. Really friendly atmosphere and at least semi-active.

Thefurryforum is also pretty nice, but most everyone is preoccupied with roleplaying.


----------



## DustStar (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanx


----------



## Ricky (Dec 16, 2009)

lolfurries.org


----------



## Seas (Dec 16, 2009)

http://furrytofurry.com/ is decent too.


----------

